# Inside Lighting for my tomatoes



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi..Hopefully I have not previously sought help on this...I apologise if I have...

I am growing some "winter" Tomatoes in my living room which is now basicly a greenhouse...(Its my home and anyway nobody visits me)

So far my ideas are working great BUT I am still confused ?? Why ?? well I have some in fact I have a lot of Server PSU's with 32A and 47A 12V rails so I think I have the power to set up some car headlight units ..which I also have...
At present I have Flouro 5 FT tubes, CFL's and 70W HPS lights shining on my plants from 10am to 2am or 16hrs daily ....but I still like the idea of having headlight units because of the wide range of bulbs I can buy to give me a wide Kelvin spectrum and with LED bulbs being readily available I think I might be able to do a lot better than my present system...

My electrical skills/knowledge is limited so when I was told using headlights was stupid and dangerous I just could not understand why...and still don't...Apparantly it has to do with the wires ...???
What if I wire up two headlights with their own PSU in the same enclosure and a 230V cable feeding the PSU....am I going to go up in smoke??

I would be extremely grateful for any comment ...Thanks MK..


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The light needed for plants isn't fully produced by all bulbs/bulb types. You would get better results using the proper bulbs (which I seem to recall having mentioned in the past). You wouldn't need as much exposure time from a proper bulb.


----------

